# Freedom hawk



## bowh252 (Aug 5, 2013)

I am looking at getting my first kayak and I ran across freedom hawk. Was wondering if anybody has any experience or opinions on them. Gonna just be fishing the bays and rivers I am 6ft 240. Thanks for your help!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

From a purely engineering stand point, this is a great concept but from narratives I've heard, it needs to be refined somehow. Biggest gig that I have heard iis that there is a lot of DRAG on this boat, making it less hydro-dynamic; therefore, harder to paddle. I've seen thousands of outrigger canoes, around the world. Some with outrigger on only one side, if they use a single paddle a lot and some with outrigger on both sides. Usually the outriggers are longer and smaller diameter but with a kayak paddle, you have to have clearance; thus the location further aft. It would be a good boat for a guy your size but you shouldn't plan on paddling it vast distances unless you need a good work out. Just don't pay too much for it. I think all the dealers, in this area, have 'packed it in'. 

It would be helpful to hear from some actual owners but just remember, owners are deeply invested and sometimes you support your horse no matter if it's a nag. Get someone who will give you the good, the bad and the ugly.


----------



## bowh252 (Aug 5, 2013)

Do you have any recommendations something maybe under $800?


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

If you are just going to be fishing bays and rivers then the freedom hawk should be ok. I would be more concerned with drag if fishing offshore. Keep in mind though, it's only a matter of time before you will want to start chasing kings and red snapper from a yak. I would look into some other brands before making a decision. A new Freedom hawk is almost $1k, a lot of great boats are in that price range. A cheaper but VERY stable alternative would be the Ascend 128T for about $700 before tax. LiLBlue loves these boats- http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f49/fs128t-build-314345/ . Definitely worth the time to look. Take the money you would spend on a Hawk and put it towards customizing this boat! Hope this helps!


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Not as flyfishing friendly as I wanted it to be. Very stable. Paddled slower than some other yaks out there, but it wasn't a sloth by any means. Heavy. I liked being able to stand up and move around.


----------



## bowh252 (Aug 5, 2013)

Yea I like the fs128t I've seen a couple for sale and I like the deck storage and all that but it looked like it would be pretty tough to paddle the one I saw looked a little square up front


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

bowh252 said:


> Yea I like the fs128t I've seen a couple for sale and I like the deck storage and all that but it looked like it would be pretty tough to paddle the one I saw looked a little square up front


There's a video somewhere of a BPS demo of one being paddled around one of the show ponds. 

Heres one: 




The video is just him standing up and throwing a bait caster.

Also look into the Malibu X-factor or Stealth. Wide, stable boats with a TON of storage and can be customized easily to fit your flavor. Very popular boat, so finding one used shouldn't be a problem. My brother found a 12' Stealth for around $600 used.


----------



## bowh252 (Aug 5, 2013)

How hard would it be to put the fs128t seat or a jackson seat on a different brand are they interchangeable?


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

bowh252 said:


> How hard would it be to put the fs128t seat or a jackson seat on a different brand are they interchangeable?


Not sure, hopefully someone will chime in. A buddy of mine (Blake R. on here) took a low sitting lawn chair or stadium seat (can't remember) and bungied it into his Ocean Kayak Scrambler. From what he told me, it was awesome. Where there's a will there's a way. :thumbup:


----------



## spencer618 (Jan 30, 2014)

Bps had the ascends on sale for 550 in the last ad I recieved.


----------



## bowh252 (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks for all the help guys hopefully within the next month I'll have me one


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Fs128t is nice. Mine has loads of deck room but it is heavy and a tank to paddle. I love it for rivers and lakes but not sure how it would be in the open bay or gulf

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

My cousin bought a freedom hawk after I convinced him to give kayak fishing a shot. Within two months, he sold it and lost all interest in kayak fishing. Another guy I know had two freedom hawks and has since sold them and given up kayak fishing. They are a great idea and look cool as hell but, ultimately, not the best fishing kayaks. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

BigRed38 said:


> Not sure, hopefully someone will chime in. A buddy of mine (Blake R. on here) took a low sitting lawn chair or stadium seat (can't remember) and bungied it into his Ocean Kayak Scrambler. From what he told me, it was awesome. Where there's a will there's a way. :thumbup:


I would love to see a picture of this for mine.


----------

